#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  PETREL Shale

## naveed501

Hi Guys, Does anyone has Petrel shale software with -----? Highly appreciate if can be shared?

See More: PETREL Shale

----------


## dadi moh

what petrel shale ?

----------

